# If there going to be a 2012 Pigeon Talk Classic???



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Unfortunately I will not be able to carry the torch next year. I have had some people ask about it. I figure it would be a good time to kick around ideas and see if anyone else is willing/interested in trying to host this thing next year. 

If someone steps up I would send a couple birds. 

If we can't get someone that wants to take on the responsibility I have been kicking around a few ideas. 

One that might be fun is as a group participate in the World of Wings Gold Band Program. I would be willing to buy the bands @ $10 a piece. Lets say we get enough people that want to participate to purchase 100 bands. That would give us four babies off the breeders for the 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th PT bird. We put a limit of four bands per PT member. I would mail the bands to PT members for the $10 plus postage. We band and fly are own birds or get someone to fly them for us as YB.

As the races start you can email, fax, or snail mail results to me (or someone else) to enter the Uniform Percentage Rating (position divided by total birds). We can keep an ongoing spreadsheet each week sorted by lowest UPR. Maybe say the best four or five race averaged out to get our winner. 

Just an idea. Hopefully someone steps up... any thoughts?


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

World Of Wings Gold Band Program:
http://www.pigeoncenter.org/goldbandprogram.html


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea. That way no one would have to work as hard as you have done the last few years. The birds are a full time job. I think the prize at the end of the race season could be the WOWs bird along with the trophy. WOWs birds are very good birds.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

How would that work, say Pigeon446 flies in a big club with hundreds of birds and I fly in a small club with maybe 80 birds ?
Dave


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> How would that work, say Pigeon446 flies in a big club with hundreds of birds and I fly in a small club with maybe 80 birds ?
> Dave


It is not a perfect system put take a look at the spreadsheet. Three flyers listed, first guy flies against 180 birds a week, second guy 800, third guy 80. 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=0AvXp0Jk-p0iTdE03dktjYkRBRFE4aFBQeHQ5VFJ3aVE&output=html

If you are in the top ten percent you would get similar scores. The guy flying against 80 at 8th place would get a score of 10. The guy flying against 800 at 80th place would get a score of 10 (hope my math checks out it is early)

A few other ideas. Birds could be flown in a one loft race and still be counted. We might have a few guys that would consider being handlers and fly other PT members birds in their own clubs (we could post a handlers list). A PT member could get his birds to any other flyer even if outside of PT if they want.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> How would that work, say Pigeon446 flies in a big club with hundreds of birds and I fly in a small club with maybe 80 birds ?
> Dave


The way he's saying would work on percentages. If your bird came in 3rd vs 100 birds and my bird came in 9th vs 300 birds they'd make the same score. Or even say at the combine level my bird could come in 60th out of 2000 birds and it would be the same score. I like the idea of somthing like that. Even if we do have a PT One Loft Race next year we should also make up somthing like this either done with the percentage or a point system like the one the Digest uses. It could be The PT Hall of Fame award or somthing. We could set it up a couple differnt categories either like the IF does by Loft Number or by Bird Number like the Digest and post the top birds in each category in a thread. It could be open to all or maybe we have sombody collect a couple dollars from whom ever wants to participate to pay for a trophy or plaque.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If some one is willing to handle other birds I'm in. Position counts for alot in my club I'm 20 mi short and 30 mi off the line. However it is done next year, lets have fun.
Dave


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Why use gold bands 1 the person that buys 10 gets the young bird. Just using club bands and electing the bird at the weaning age with its band number would work. BUT the birds do not compete at all aginst each other and fly different courses So it would be based soley on how the did in club combine ect. Then the people that do not race with clubs would not be able to enter.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

If you would have to be a member of a club then that would leave me out since I am not a member of a club.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I have had some members here ask me to consider doing next years event. So....I have a proposal.

I am a member of two clubs/combines. Cincinnati and Columbus. In the Cincy combine, there is a limit of 25 birds in the A race and 30 birds in the B race. Which is similar to the situation Tom currently has with his club/combine. His limits are even smaller though.

In the Columbus Combine (flying with the Deer Creek club out of Circleville, Ohio), the number of young birds allowed is unlimited. There is not an A and B race. Just one young bird race with an unlimited amount of entries for each flyer. It cost .65 cents per bird, per race. But the upfront fees are only fifty dollars. In the Cincy club, the upfront fees are approximately 400 dollars and has the race limits I referenced above. I would have to purchase a Benzing electronic clock system as I now use a Unikon for the Cincy combine and a manual clock (with countermarks) for the Columbus combine. But I was going to get one of those anyway, so that does not figure in the equation.

The Cincinnati combine is racing old and young birds together, in the fall (we recently finished doing it in the summer and they have decided to do it in the fall next year). The Columbus combine is racing just young birds in the fall (and old birds in the spring, as most intelligent people would). Cincinnati races from the southwest and I am on the wrong side of town to do well with them. The Columbus combine flies basically due south and I am in a very good spot for flying with them. But that really doesn't matter as I am only looking at this as our birds (PT entries) only competing against each other.

So, here is my proposal:

I propose to host the 3rd Annual Pigeon Talk Classic as a One Loft Race event, in October of 2012. I can accomodate 80 birds comfortably. I would accept y'alls two bird (or one bird) entries and fly them with the Columbus combine, and I would report the club and combine results, but keep them low key. I would ask (but it is not required) that a $10.00 donation be sent with each entry. Those that want to participate but can not afford the $10.00 per bird entry can still participate. I will not let financial problems preclude anyone from entering. 

The main thing would be how "our" birds did against each other. Each race would involve every able body PT entry, racing against every PT entry. Each race with the club, would just be training and warm up, for the PT One Loft event in October. I want to make sure that all understand. There will be no point system. No accumulation of points during the season. It is all just preparation for one race in October. One shot at the brass ring (trophy).

One race each week, with all PT birds competing against each other, to my loft. The club and combine is only going to provide winspeed results (ypm, etc) for so many birds. Therefore the PT bird race results may just be order of clocking, without ypm or clocking time, for those not "making the club sheet". I believe the club sheet only shows the first 99 birds, and the first bird of each loft if they are later than the first 99 birds.

I fly on the very short end. So short that I am not eligible to fly the 100 mile races, and I am not eligible to fly in the money races. Which are 300 mile events and I only fly approximately 238 or so. To be eligible for the 300 mile money races, I would need to fly at least 250. I actually routinely train from the 100 mile release location and could at any time, conduct "our own" one loft event, without the use of the club or combine. If we had a desire to do so. Say when the club 100 miles races are taking place, I could go on the day before they race and do a mini PT only race. Just for fun, if we wanted. Really would just be a long training toss.

So, the PT Classic One loft race in October would be only approximately 238 miles (I am new to this club and have to get the exact distance from them later).

I think it would be a good thing to have all of our birds in one race against each other every week. But I think that it is not an optimum thing that the longest race I can provide is just 238 miles or so. I would prefer at least 300 miles and 350 would be even better. But it is what it is. If I had and knew how to use the winspeed program, I could transport the birds myself and have a genuine 300 mile race. But I don't and I can't (at this point).

As I said, I am new to this club and combine and have only flown three races with them. My third race was yesterday and I flew something like 120 miles in their 150. It was a smash race and many birds were lost by many fliers. It seemed like a perfect day. I sent 8 birds and got back two. Another flier sent 56 birds and got back 28. Another sent 30 and got back 3. etc, etc. There were a total of 270 birds in the race and I placed 40th. I can do better I think. I trained all year in the direction of the Cincy club instead of the current club. A minor thing but perhaps pertinent somewhat.

I want to make this clear. I do not vacinate for anything. If there is a health problem I treat them. I know it is probably controversial but I do not believe in vacinating pigeons. I have never had a medical problem that could not be cured with treatment. Although not every bird can be saved because I may not observe the problem in time to a=save all, and that is a chance you and I would take (more birds will be lost to predators and other hazards than sickness will take, I assure you). I know it may be "living on the edge", but that is how I feel and do about that. I do expect to lose squekers to hawks now and then. Most of us do. That is part of the hobby. I take very good care of my birds and absolutely hate when one gets "taken" or lost during training. But it happens in this sport and be prepared to accept that occasional loss, just as happened in this years and last years PT competition. I promise you I will do my utmost to safeguard your birds, given the guidelines I have described.

Mull it over. Discuss it. Ask any questions you may have and I will get answers.

If this proposal is NOT something y'all want to do, no problem. I'm just trying to not let this "thing" die.

I do not care for the Gold Band proposal, to stand for the PT Classic. Many may like that proposal better and I have no problem whatsoever with y'all going that route instead.

Even though this year is not over. I want to thank Tom Brasher for all he has done. It has been a chore and a burden. He has done it more than well. Better than I expect I will do if I host it. 

I will provide almost daily comments and updates on the birds. I am not a busy person but I am old and lazy.  Plus, I have no idea how to upload a video to the internet, or do a spreadsheet. But I am sure one of my kids can show me.  Those brats can probably build nuclear bombs from kitchen utensils. 

If anyone else wants to host next years event instead of me. I am ALL FOR IT. I have so many of my breeder pairings I want to try out, but would be unable to if I host this event. They will just have to wait until the following year. But that is okay also. It's all for fun.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't have a fancy loft like many, or like Flapdoodle. I have four lofts, but I would only be using two for the PT thing if I host it. They are side by side and are what is known as "starter lofts". They are almost identicle. I can take some pics later but it is raining now and will be all day. Here are some old pics of the first one I built. I currently fly old birds out of one and young out of the other. I would fly my old birds this spring and then move them into my breeder loft and use both "starter" lofts like this one, for the PT birds. I would house the first received PT birds in one and the later received PT birds in the other. They are approximately five feet apart. That way I can treat the younger birds received, a little differently from the older birds received, in settling. I have added more venting since I took these pics. I use rubber mats on the floor, and just pull them out and power spray them when cleaning the lofts. I feed a mixture of "Sommers" racing pigeon feed (16% protein) and turkey pellets (21% protein) during racing season and during preparation of young birds for racing season. I give ACV once per week, and electrolytes upon return from a race. I give "Pigeon Builder" all year, as well as vitamins (both from Foys I think). I occasionally give Probiotics, but not on a uniform basis. Just when I feel the need. I also give black oil subflower seeds on occasion, as well as spanish peanuts. Those are treats and not done everyday. I train with another flyer often. He lives five miles from me. I like to train birds as often as practicle, but not too the point of exhaustion. I just love to train birds and try and beat them home. It lets me know what is what with them.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a way for everyone to enjoy a PT race series....This will NOT be a one loft race...This will not be what the PT board has been doing for the past two years...Here is my idea..... By a certain date,a PT member loft will NOMINATE 5 birds from their 2012 YB`s,that will be their PT entries for 2012....The PT member will fly HIS/HER own birds in their club races.....The PT member will report the CLUB results for his/her 5 birds to the PT results MGR.....The PT Mgr will take the BEST results from each pigeon of a PT members team.....The BIRD with the BEST results in a 100 mile....200 Mile.....250 mile race from every PT member will be entered in a FINAL RESULTS POOL...ONLY ONE BIRD PER PT MEMBER goes into the FINAL RESULTS POOL.....The PT BOARD will elect 5 PT members to decide which bird is the OVERALL WINNER......They will have to come up with a winner from the below criteria.....

# of lofts in the race....# of birds in the race....The distance of the race..... 

So here is what YOU will be doing in 2012.....

Your club flys (2) 100 mile races....(2) 200 mile races...and (2) 250 mile races......

You ship your team to the two 100 mile races...You REPORT to the PT MGR the results your team did in their BEST 100 mile race....You do the same for the best 200 mile results,and the same for the 250 mile results....NO COMBINE RESULTS will be needed..ONLY your local club that you fly with...If you fly in TWO different clubs,you will select which club will be YOUR LOCAL CLUB results that will ONLY be used...You CANNOT fly the PT birds in two or more clubs,to get your best results....If you tell the PT Mgr that you are flying your PT birds in the ABC club,only the results from the ABC club can be used for your team....

Have a discussion on PT here to vote if you like this way to do the PT Classic in 2012....At least,you will be saving the shipping fees etc....But I think a small amount of entry $$ to the PT Mgr,will get the winner an OVERALL Trophy...a 2nd place trophy...And a 3rd place trophy for the best 3 birds.....Alamo


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

If someone else must do this thing next year, I vote for the freak and his idea. The birds will still fly club/combine and have a final race at the end. I would think the best bird during the season would be the best bird, period. But, if the "winner" is the last race, then that is that.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Xueoo said:


> If someone else must do this thing next year, I vote for the freak and his idea. The birds will still fly club/combine and have a final race at the end. I would think the best bird during the season would be the best bird, period. But, if the "winner" is the last race, then that is that.


I like this also, I don't think $10 bucks will do it, feed, and the $.65 per race. $20 just like this year would be ok. I like the idea of the gold band, the first place would get a WOW bird maybe even 2nd and 3rd place would get a bird.
Now if I could just get my hand on one of those cov birds I should do alright.
Dave


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

I would definitely round up some birds to send to Walt. 

I think some type of system where we can fly are own birds would be fun as well. 

We could do both.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The problem I have with Alamo's plan is position, for those of you that are on the line of flight it would be a good thing. I'm 20 mi short and 30 mi off the line and have a hard time with good results in young birds. The thought has crossed my mind, I just need better birds. With that in mind I have a plan for next year, hope it works.
Dave



Hay Tom when do you think you can update the list?


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

I like conditionfreaks idea I would love to participate in this event next year as I have followed it the last two years but have not been able to send birds, this year I am prepared and would be willing to give a 20 dollar fee per bird.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't care for the "race your own birds" ideas. I am way off line and short like Crazy Pete. the fun for me' is not only competing against others from one location, but also seeing how my birds do against others in a different part of the country. I don't have to get on PT to see how my birds in my loft did...


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*I have to agree with you, I like his way too!*


Xueoo said:


> If someone else must do this thing next year, I vote for the freak and his idea. The birds will still fly club/combine and have a final race at the end. I would think the best bird during the season would be the best bird, period. But, if the "winner" is the last race, then that is that.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd say put me down for two birds Walt.

This would be the perfect setup. All birds would race together as a One Loft Race and at the same time we would get club and combine results.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Put me down for birds as well, Walt. Maybe there is a way I can help since I'm only 90 or so miles south. I'll likely drive my birds to you, saving on shipping, so I'm happy to donate some extra birds or cash donation considering the $$ I'll save in shipping. Not that anyone would want a sibling of my current entry

I can certainly help with some pictures or video, especially if you do any training down I75.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I like Walts idea.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

grifter said:


> I like Walts idea.


me too, put me down for 2 birds!


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey Walt, I would like to reserve 2 corner top perches with a view


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> I like this also, I don't think $10 bucks will do it, feed, and the $.65 per race. $20 just like this year would be ok. I like the idea of the gold band, the first place would get a WOW bird maybe even 2nd and 3rd place would get a bird.
> Now if I could just get my hand on one of those cov birds I should do alright.
> Dave


I appreciate the idea Crazy. But last year was $10 per bird (20 per team of two) and that is just fine with me. I usually only raise approximately 40 young birds and thus the asking of the "donations" is to help defray the costs of the extra electronic bands, race entry fees, etc. There is no doubt I will expend more money than is being sent to me, however, I am fine with that.

I have plenty of money stashed behind ..............................maybe I won't mention where, as my wife might read this. Ha Ha Ha Ha

Seriously, before posting this thread, Flapdoodle PM'ed me and asked if I was going to do this next year and I told him I would rather not. But thinking it over, I guess I can do my turn and hope someone else does it in 2013. You have two years to get ready for it. 

Someone.

Just like in the last two years, you get your birds back after the race if you want them. You have to pay the shipping charges though. I will keep all of the boxes they are sent to me in and thus the box to get them back to you will not be an issue. If you hand deliver your birds, I can hand deliver them back, or ship them. I have boxes already here. If you do not want them back, I will keep them and race them as old birds for myself. I do not cull, as most of you know. EVER.

Y'all decide and let me know if I am "the guy" for next year. There are two other proposals "out there" and each has merits. I personally don't like either though. But that is up to yoo'uns. I will need to know before Thanksgiving as that is when I put my breeders together traditionally. Yea, I know that is real early for Ohio. But it works for me.

On another note. People keep asking me via PM's, who "born to race" is. I do not know. I have a suspicion who it might be, as the IP numbers are the same. But that is not sure fire evidence. But is probably 95% sure. Since it is not positive evidence, I won't mention him. The administrators of this web site know exactly which computer it is coming from, and should know exactly who it is, unless they are using a computer at a public library or at a friends home. But it ain't no big thing. After all, this is the internet. Just ignore things like that, and move on. It happens all of the time, all over the internet. They are called "shills".


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Kastle Loft said:


> Put me down for birds as well, Walt. Maybe there is a way I can help since I'm only 90 or so miles south. I'll likely drive my birds to you, saving on shipping, so I'm happy to donate some extra birds or cash donation considering the $$ I'll save in shipping. Not that anyone would want a sibling of my current entry
> 
> I can certainly help with some pictures or video, especially if you do any training down I75.


I routinely train from Lexington. It is our 150 mile race release point with the Columbus combine. It is only about 85 miles or so for me. Talk about some beautiful country. WOW. I just love driving around there. Are you familiar with those short old stone walls that line the long fronts of some of those homes down that way? I believe the Irish layed them many years ago. Maybe during the depression. Just gorgeous.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Xueoo said:


> If someone else must do this thing next year, I vote for the freak and his idea. The birds will still fly club/combine and have a final race at the end. I would think the best bird during the season would be the best bird, period. But, if the "winner" is the last race, then that is that.


I can't wait to hold one of those ferals of yours in my hand. To compare it to an actual racing homer.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

sounds like something i would like to participate in as well. please put me down for 2 birds


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for stepping up Walt. I like this idea. I am not in a club and not close enough to join one. This gives me an opportunity to see how my birds can do against other birds. I would like to reserve a spot for two birds. I've learned from this year about pairings and have an idea that next year my birds may be more competitive. It would be a homecoming of sorts as the birds I plan to pair were purchased from as young birds from Tom Barnhart from Ohio.

Jim


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Walt

Im in for 2!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Walt, I vote for you to hold the race next year Hold a spot for two birds from me provided they can produce by the date needed. Remember, I am in Northern Michigan and could not get young'ins in time. That's where you stepped up and helped me out with Cov32 & Cov33. Oh, my entries might just be Cov33 babies *


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

If reservations are needed I must have missed that post. I suppose it's just everyone's way of letting Walt know that they will participate I would guess there will be a cut off point based on the number of birds received. But just in case I missed something please reserve me two spots.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Yea save me two perches for next year.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I'd like to send a couple of birds. Hoping it works out. Thanks for volunteering.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok Walt,

It looks to me like you have yourself a race to get ready for next season.

I myself think it is the perfect setup for the PT race.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Count me in for 2


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

I think the idea is good. Count me in for two also.


----------



## monsoon (May 9, 2009)

I'm in for two. It will be my first year with homers. I'm not a member of a club yet so this would be great for me.


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow, Walt. Looks like your proposal for next year caught on quick! It sounded good to me and I'd be in for sending 2 as well and I guess it looks like I better speak up before the spots would be all filled!


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Walt.....you better make a list and fast.....looks like the loft will fill up quickly!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I have "reservations" for the following members. We all know that sometimes things do not go as we plan (Man makes plans and God laughs), so if your birds ain't ready in time, no problem. But the time period will be long and uninterrupted. Prepare your birds for what age YOU want them to be when I receive them. Understanding that the first races start approximately late August or early September. Junior members (like Becky and Josiah) get in for free.

Two perches for:

Flapdoodle
Xueoo
Crazy Pete
Lmorales4
ace in the hole
Kastle Loft
Thunderbird Racing
kbraden (two top perches with a TV, sofa, peanut dispensing machine and a red carpet
g-pigeon
loonecho
Timber
rackerman
grifter
12 Volt Man
Josepe
pigeonnewb
monsoon
Matt M

I would like two spots for myself, so that is 38 perches taken thus far. I figure I can take a total of 80 birds. So plenty of spots left. I hope Warren gets in (I promise to not breed from your entries Warren  ), and I hope those that participated in the first two seasons get in as well. My best birds thus far this season have been out of my imports crossed with an indigo hen 500 mile winner that I was given as a gift, and a black Ludo Claessens line cock that I bought on ipigeon last year. I hope to put one of each from those two pairings in this competition. That should mean two solid black entries. But COV-33 and 32's parents are causing me to think twice. Decisions, decisions.

But hey. We still have a competition to get through this year. It looks very close between a handful of birds. I like COV-33 to win it all, but I am partial for some unknown reason. 

Which got me to thinking about an invention. You know how there are little silent whistle type devices that can be put on a car, that when the car is moving, the wind going through the "device" emits sound that scares away deer from getting in front of your car? I wonder if "ace in the hole" or someone else, could invent a similar small device that could be attached to a pigeon, that would scare away predator birds?

Just a thought ace.  You are handy with making things. If something a little smaller than a dog whistle would scare away hawks, we would all be in business. I have to investigate if hawks are scared of any sound waves. Can you imagine if you sent thirty birds to a race and had one of these devices on just a few, how much better the return results would be? If it did work, we all could play a recording of the "silent sound" at our lofts while settling young birds.

(P.S., you can consider this a partnership between me and whomever designs one, with my idea)


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't forget me 
My previous post was a rambling message but had a reservation request in it too. Thanks for stepping forward!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

please save 2 perches for me also


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Two perches for:

Flapdoodle
conditionfreak
Xueoo
Crazy Pete
Lmorales4
ace in the hole
Kastle Loft
Thunderbird Racing
kbraden (two top perches with a TV, sofa, peanut dispensing machine and a red carpet
g-pigeon
loonecho
Timber
rackerman
grifter
12 Volt Man
Josepe
pigeonnewb
monsoon
Matt M
Nomad Lofts
raftree3

That's 42 spots.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll plan to send two.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

For those that do not know, the winner gets a very nice (and large) trophy. Warren Smiths wife , of SmithFamilyLofts won it last year and he commented here that it is a really nice trophy.


----------



## Mike Ganus (Dec 22, 2010)

reserve me 2 perches please.




conditionfreak said:


> Two perches for:
> 
> Flapdoodle
> conditionfreak
> ...


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Mike Who ??????????????????????????????????????? Alamo


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Mike Ganus said:


> reserve me 2 perches please.


Wow..... Good to have you Mike. Sort of like Alex Rodriguez coming by the local ball park and joining a little league team  We might as well race against the best though. This will be fun.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I will race on one condition. If anyone gripes like the are doing this year that Walt sends their birds back at their expense. Sign me up.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

12 Volt Man said:


> Wow..... Good to have you Mike. Sort of like Alex Rodriguez coming by the local ball park and joining a little league team  We might as well race against the best though. This will be fun.


Maybe this will get Warren back into the race.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

We should also think about incorporation the WOWs bands into the race. This way for every 25 bands we could put a WOW bird up for a prize and help a good cause. The birds would also compete in the WOW contest.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Mike Ganus said:


> reserve me 2 perches please.


Mike you should donate a couple of birds for my breast cancer auction through PT. My wife does the 60 mile walk for the cure in Phoenix. Give the guys in here a chance to get a few birds and help a good cause.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Walt, I love it, now you are wondering what birds to enter in the race next year. Yes, my plans are to enter Cov33 babies if all goes well. I will be breeding the Cov birds with birds I got from cabinlofts (tony) from PT. I believe they are related to "ace in the hole" in some way. Anyway hope it works out for me and the Cov birds keep preforming and just keep away from the BOPs'.
Thanks Walt for everything you have done and going to do! 
One more thing, Walt gets to share all credits with me on Cov33 & 32, because without him I would have never been in this years race. So Walt, soak it up and GO COV birds, Lets ge them Josiah! *


conditionfreak said:


> I have "reservations" for the following members. We all know that sometimes things do not go as we plan (Man makes plans and God laughs), so if your birds ain't ready in time, no problem. But the time period will be long and uninterrupted. Prepare your birds for what age YOU want them to be when I receive them. Understanding that the first races start approximately late August or early September. Junior members (like Becky and Josiah) get in for free.
> 
> Two perches for:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

My husband says we should send 2 birds, so sign me up!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> My husband says we should send 2 birds, so sign me up!


Welcome back Renee good to hear from you.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Thats GREAT. Glad to see you back too*


Lovebirds said:


> My husband says we should send 2 birds, so sign me up!


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

Walt, looks like you are hosting a race! You can count Josiah in and maybe the hubby and I too. Is that possible? If not then Josiah can send one of his choosing and I will send the other. Just how far are you from the Cleveland area? Maybe we can even come down your way a couple times and give you a hand. Josiah would be thrilled as would I!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow Walt, You have this thread pumped up


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

mtripOH said:


> Walt, looks like you are hosting a race! You can count Josiah in and maybe the hubby and I too. Is that possible? If not then Josiah can send one of his choosing and I will send the other. Just how far are you from the Cleveland area? Maybe we can even come down your way a couple times and give you a hand. Josiah would be thrilled as would I!


You may only send two birds. Sorry. I don't want to make exceptions and have to leave another wannabe participant out because I did. Even if we get less than the eighty entries, only two birds per household. Otherwise Flapdoodle might send a dozen. I heard he is a baby making machine. 

I go to Cleveland every once in awhile. My best friend lives there. I am going there this Friday to visit him. It is about 4 hours from me. You are welcome anytime. It would be at least 4 1/2 for y'all.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm down with conditionfreaks idea, and Alamos, we can do both.... only thing with conditionfreaks idea is the no vaccination part. I would do it myself but I wouldn't want to send the birds back! lol


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Two perches for:

Flapdoodle
conditionfreak
Xueoo
Crazy Pete
Lmorales4
ace in the hole
Kastle Loft
Thunderbird Racing
kbraden (two top perches with a TV, sofa, peanut dispensing machine and a red carpet
g-pigeon
loonecho
Timber
rackerman
grifter
12 Volt Man
Josepe
pigeonnewb
monsoon
Matt M
Nomad Lofts
raftree3
Mike Ganus (you are taking a big chance there Mike, as rackerman is sending COV-33 offspring)  (and no, "Atom Bomb" is not for sale)  

hillfamilloft
Lovebirds
mtripoh

That's a total of 50. Filling up fast. In SEPTEMBER!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Is that a want of two perches for you, First to Hatch?


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Sign me up for two


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I think you should put Mike's name on top to make sure Warren will see it.
I'm going to have to rethink the birds I will send, would be nice to do better than I have this year.
Dave


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

conditionfreak said:


> You may only send two birds. Sorry. I don't want to make exceptions and have to leave another wannabe participant out because I did. Even if we get less than the eighty entries, only two birds per household. Otherwise Flapdoodle might send a dozen. I heard he is a baby making machine.
> 
> I go to Cleveland every once in awhile. My best friend lives there. I am going there this Friday to visit him. It is about 4 hours from me. You are welcome anytime. It would be at least 4 1/2 for y'all.


No need to be sorry. I just got caught up in the moment. Josiah will send 2 birds representing Triple T Loft. He will pick the racer and I will pick the pretty one  . Hopefully our birds will cooperate this time around.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Whoa whoa whoa. So Walt is doing the race next year and we're already signing up? I'll be needing 2 spots, obviously.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Two perches for:

Flapdoodle
conditionfreak
Xueoo
Crazy Pete
Lmorales4
ace in the hole
Kastle Loft
Thunderbird Racing
kbraden (two top perches with a TV, sofa, peanut dispensing machine and a red carpet
g-pigeon
loonecho
Timber
rackerman
grifter
12 Volt Man
Josepe
pigeonnewb
monsoon
Matt M
Nomad Lofts
raftree3
Mike Ganus (you are taking a big chance there Mike, as rackerman is sending COV-33 offspring) (and no, "Atom Bomb" is not for sale) 

hillfamilloft
Lovebirds
mtripoh
ssyybfamloft
MaryofExeter

Total of 54, but unsure about First to Hatch. Might be 56.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> I routinely train from Lexington. It is our 150 mile race release point with the Columbus combine. It is only about 85 miles or so for me. Talk about some beautiful country. WOW. I just love driving around there. Are you familiar with those short old stone walls that line the long fronts of some of those homes down that way? I believe the Irish layed them many years ago. Maybe during the depression. Just gorgeous.


No doubt it's gorgeous here - I love it. Limestone walls and all. Oh, and the horses running about in the pastures don't suck either. It's really interesting how similar the thoroughbred industry is to pigeon racing, just on a different scale.

You need to fire me an email when your or the club is releasing from near me and I'm happy to go photograph/video it and meet some of you guys. We have a couple of absent PT members here in my area - I may need to wake them up and let them know about this before you fill up!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Obviously Walt lol.

That is your name right?


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

if there's still 2 perches for my birds please sign me up.




conditionfreak said:


> Two perches for:
> 
> Flapdoodle
> conditionfreak
> ...


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Two perches for:

Flapdoodle
conditionfreak
Xueoo
Crazy Pete
Lmorales4
ace in the hole
Kastle Loft
Thunderbird Racing
kbraden (two top perches with a TV, sofa, peanut dispensing machine and a red carpet
g-pigeon
loonecho
Timber
rackerman
grifter
12 Volt Man
Josepe
pigeonnewb
monsoon
Matt M
Nomad Lofts
raftree3
Mike Ganus (you are taking a big chance there Mike, as rackerman is sending COV-33 offspring) (and no, "Atom Bomb" is not for sale) 

hillfamilloft
Lovebirds
mtripoh
First to Hatch
kalapati

That's a total of 58


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I really hope the racing is nice in Ohio. I really appreciate everything Tom did and I think he handled it pretty well  But honestly, I don't know what's up with my birds. Maybe the California sun is getting to them. Last year they did well (in my opinion) but I guess they didn't want to come back to boring and humid NC, so they turned into escape artists and decided to live it up as hobos, probably in California (I don't blame them). This year they don't even bother going back to Tom's loft because they want to go hang out with last year's bunch on the sunny beaches of Cali. Now I don't know it's CA for sure, but that's where I'd want to visit, and you know the feathers don't fall far from the crazy pigeon lady (really need to clean out the back of the car so I'll stop "moulting" while driving down the road, LOL)


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

any room for me?


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Freak, Reserve two perch's for Happy! Ya Hooooooo
Thanks, Happy


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I want to get in on this but only after the people that really really want to get in does, I hope that you can make room for Don bbcdon, he has really helped out a lot of people with birds,,,, so if you can I would like to be a alternate to maybe someone that changes their minds..


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Two perches for:

Flapdoodle
conditionfreak
Xueoo
Crazy Pete
Lmorales4
ace in the hole
Kastle Loft
Thunderbird Racing
kbraden (two top perches with a TV, sofa, peanut dispensing machine and a red carpet
g-pigeon
loonecho
Timber
rackerman
grifter
12 Volt Man
Josepe
pigeonnewb
monsoon
Matt M
Nomad Lofts
raftree3
Mike Ganus (you are taking a big chance there Mike, as rackerman is sending COV-33 offspring) (and no, "Atom Bomb" is not for sale) 

hillfamilloft
Lovebirds
mtripoh
First to Hatch
kalapati
blong boy
Happy
pigeon racer
bbcdon
Big T
MaryofExeter

That's a total of 66. There are still 14 perches left.


1st alternate is Wingsonfire


Disclaimer: I reserve the right to spray paint any all white birds I receive. For their own good.  Maybe green!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Someone wake Warren up while there still is a spot
By the way, where has he been?*


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Not to be a buzz kill, but we should take the surprise entrance of "Mike Ganus" with a dose of skepticism. Don't count on that really being him. Smells like a prank to me. Really, why would he enter? Absolutely nothing to gain and a lot to lose.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow!! Been away from the computer for a few days. Dont forget me, Im in for 2!!


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

I know I'm a new member but I am interested in joining this please sign me up there is not even enough club members here to have a real race so I am looking forward to this


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Two perches for:

Flapdoodle
conditionfreak
Xueoo
Crazy Pete
Lmorales4
ace in the hole
Kastle Loft
Thunderbird Racing
kbraden (two top perches with a TV, sofa, peanut dispensing machine and a red carpet
g-pigeon
loonecho
Timber
rackerman
grifter
12 Volt Man
Josepe
pigeonnewb
monsoon
Matt M
Nomad Lofts
raftree3
Mike Ganus (you are taking a big chance there Mike, as rackerman is sending COV-33 offspring) (and no, "Atom Bomb" is not for sale) 

hillfamilloft
Lovebirds
mtripoh
First to Hatch
kalapati
blong boy
Happy
pigeon racer
bbcdon
Big T
SouthTownRacers
Ssyybfamloft
chiggarbait
MaryofExeter
Gnuretiree

That's a total of 74. There are still 6 perches left.

We all know that there will be those that have "reserved" spots, that will drop out. Always happens. We also know that there will be late comers wishing they would have got in on the competition. It should work out well. There are still some in this years competition that I have not heard from.


1st alternate is Wingsonfire


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

So Walt, around what dates would you be accepting the birds, just a rough time frame?


----------



## chiggerbait (Jun 26, 2008)

I will have birds by then, if space available, put me down for 2.

Chigger.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Where is Warren?????? Someone call him


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

kbraden said:


> So Walt, around what dates would you be accepting the birds, just a rough time frame?


Anytime really. All of you should decide what age you want YOUR birds to be, come race time in late August/early September. I think that birds getting to me between March 1st and April 15th would be optimum. Part of this sport is deciding when to put pairs together and at what age you want your birds to be come race time. No different than deciding on what to feed them or what supplements to give them (or not give them).

I can work with birds of different ages, to prepare them for the races. The general rule of thumb is that young birds need to be at least 4 months old to race.

One thing about the structure of next years competition is that it is not based on a point system. So if someones bird is held back a race or two, it should not hurt them much. The brass ring is in the last race. Everything up to that point is training. Additionally, I anticipate next years "final" race, will be shorter than this years final race. Plus, I am on the short end of the combine and thus should lose less pigeons.

However, there are approximately 800 or more pigeons flying in the combine (I think) and most lofts are past me, so that could lead to "our" pigeons following the larger flock past my location, and having to figure out how to get back home from a direction they have not been trained for.

hmmm...perhaps I should toss them from the north a time or two. But they are homing pigeons. They should figure it out, albeit late in the day.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I'd like to try this again next year- I'll take two perches.

Hugh


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

conditionfreak said:


> All of you should decide what age you want YOUR birds to be, come race time in late August/early September. I think that birds getting to me between March 1st and April 15th would be optimum.



Heres some info for ya should you need it......

This chart assumes that the hen will lay 10 days after mate-up and the youngsters are fully weaned at 30 days and ready for shipping. For the second round the chart assumes that the hen lays her second eggs when the youngsters are 15 days old.

MATE	LAY(1st)	HATCH WEAN (30) LAY (2nd) Hatch Wean
1-Feb	11-Feb	2-Mar	1-Apr 17-Mar 4-Apr	5-May
2-Feb	12-Feb	3-Mar	2-Apr 18-Mar 5-Apr	5-May
3-Feb	13-Feb	4-Mar	3-Apr 19-Mar 6-Apr	6-May
4-Feb	14-Feb	5-Mar	4-Apr 20-Mar 7-Apr	7-May
5-Feb	15-Feb	6-Mar	5-Apr 21-Mar 8-Apr	8-May
6-Feb	16-Feb	7-Mar	6-Apr 22-Mar 9-Apr	9-May
7-Feb	17-Feb	8-Mar	7-Apr 23-Mar 10-Apr	10-May
8-Feb	18-Feb	9-Mar	8-Apr 24-Mar 11-Apr	11-May
9-Feb	19-Feb	10-Mar	9-Apr 25-Mar 12-Apr	12-May
10-Feb	20-Feb	11-Mar	10-Apr 26-Mar 13-Apr	13-May
11-Feb	21-Feb	12-Mar	11-Apr 27-Mar 14-Apr	14-May
12-Feb	22-Feb	13-Mar	12-Apr 28-Mar 15-Apr	15-May
13-Feb	23-Feb	14-Mar	13-Apr 29-Mar 16-Apr	16-May
14-Feb	24-Feb	15-Mar	14-Apr 30-Mar 17-Apr	17-May
15-Feb	25-Feb	16-Mar	15-Apr 31-Mar 18-Apr	18-May
16-Feb	26-Feb	17-Mar	16-Apr 1-Apr 19-Apr	19-May
17-Feb	27-Feb	18-Mar	17-Apr 2-Apr 20-Apr	20-May
18-Feb	28-Feb	19-Mar	18-Apr 3-Apr 21-Apr	21-May
19-Feb	1-Mar	20-Mar	19-Apr 4-Apr 22-Apr	22-May
20-Feb	2-Mar	21-Mar	20-Apr 5-Apr 23-Apr	23-May
21-Feb	3-Mar	22-Mar	21-Apr 6-Apr 24-Apr	24-May
22-Feb	4-Mar	23-Mar	22-Apr 7-Apr 25-Apr	25-May
23-Feb	5-Mar	24-Mar	23-Apr 8-Apr 26-Apr	26-May
24-Feb	6-Mar	25-Mar	24-Apr 9-Apr 27-Apr	27-May
25-Feb	7-Mar	26-Mar	25-Apr 10-Apr 28-Apr	28-May
26-Feb	8-Mar	27-Mar	26-Apr 11-Apr 29-Apr	29-May
27-Feb	9-Mar	28-Mar	27-Apr 12-Apr 30-Apr	30-May
28-Feb	10-Mar	29-Mar	28-Apr 13-Apr 1-May	31-May
1-Mar	11-Mar	30-Mar	29-Apr 14-Apr 2-May	1-June
2-Mar	12-Mar	31-Mar	30-Apr 15-Apr 3-May	2-June
3-Mar	13-Mar	1-Apr	1-May 16-Apr 4-May	3-June
4-Mar	14-Mar	2-Apr	2-May 17-Apr 5-May	4-June
5-Mar	15-Mar	3-Apr	3-May 18-Apr 6-May	5-June
6-Mar	16-Mar	4-Apr	4-May 19-Apr 7-May	6-June
7-Mar	17-Mar	5-Apr	5-May 20-Apr 8-May	7-June
8-Mar	18-Mar	6-Apr	6-May 21-Apr 9-May	8-June
9-Mar	19-Mar	7-Apr	7-May 22-Apr	10-May	9-June
10-Mar	20-Mar	8-Apr	8-May 23-Apr	11-May	10-June
11-Mar	21-Mar	9-Apr	9-May 24-Apr	12-May	11-June
12-Mar	22-Mar	10-Apr	10-May 25-Apr	13-May	12-June
13-Mar	23-Mar	11-Apr	11-May 26-Apr	14-May	13-June
14-Mar	24-Mar	12-Apr	12-May 27-Apr	15-May	14-June
15-Mar	25-Mar	13-Apr	13-May 28-Apr	16-May	15-June
16-Mar	26-Mar	14-Apr	14-May 29-Apr	17-May	16-June
17-Mar	27-Mar	15-Apr	15-May 30-Apr	18-May	17-June
18-Mar	28-Mar	16-Apr	16-May 
19-Mar	29-Mar	17-Apr	17-May 
20-Mar	30-Mar	18-Apr	18-May 
21-Mar	31-Mar	19-Apr	19-May 
22-Mar	1-Apr	20-Apr	20-May 
23-Mar	2-Apr	21-Apr	21-May 
24-Mar	3-Apr	22-Apr	22-May 
25-Mar	4-Apr	23-Apr	23-May 
26-Mar	5-Apr	24-Apr	24-May 
27-Mar	6-Apr	25-Apr	25-May 
28-Mar	7-Apr	26-Apr	26-May 
29-Mar	8-Apr	27-Apr	27-May 
30-Mar	9-Apr	28-Apr	28-May 
31-Mar	10-Apr	29-Apr	29-May 
1-Apr	11-Apr	30-Apr	30-May 
2-Apr	12-Apr	1-May	31-May


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

rackerman said:


> Where is Warren?????? Someone call him


We should just add him in and then tell him later. 80 birds I think he will think about it.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Thats a great idea..*


hillfamilyloft said:


> We should just add him in and then tell him later. 80 birds I think he will think about it.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

Kastle Loft said:


> Not to be a buzz kill, but we should take the surprise entrance of "Mike Ganus" with a dose of skepticism. Don't count on that really being him. Smells like a prank to me. Really, why would he enter? Absolutely nothing to gain and a lot to lose.


We would never really know would we.  Unless he reveal himself. 



conditionfreak said:


> Anytime really. All of you should decide what age you want YOUR birds to be, come race time in late August/early September. I think that birds getting to me between March 1st and April 15th would be optimum. Part of this sport is deciding when to put pairs together and at what age you want your birds to be come race time. No different than deciding on what to feed them or what supplements to give them (or not give them).
> 
> One thing about the structure of next years competition is that it is not based on a point system. So if someones bird is held back a race or two, it should not hurt them much. The brass ring is in the last race. Everything up to that point is training. Additionally, I anticipate next years "final" race, will be shorter than this years final race. Plus, I am on the short end of the combine and thus should lose less pigeons.


Walt,
What will happen after the races? Is there going to be an auction if the bird did well? Buyback? Or what?


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

1981 said:


> We would never really know would we.  Unless he reveal himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone has the option of getting their birds back, but must pay for the shipping of those birds. I will have boxes available for free (same boxes the birds came to me in)

Birds not taken back, or birds not given to someone else by the owner, will stay with me and be raced in old birds.

This is assuming I don't lose all of your birds the first week of training.


----------



## beaverbandit (Mar 15, 2009)

If there is any perches left sign me up for two


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Lovebirds said:


> My husband says we should send 2 birds, so sign me up!


 Wow nice to see you back around here Lovebirds ,been a long long time..This race sounds like fun just wish I had better birds, not just color bred birds so I think I will sit this one out and watch as it unfolds next year . As for the ganus entry why the worry , with only two birds how good can he do when he doesnt do all that well with teams of 20 in other one loft races lol


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

You might want to set up a Paypal account.it would be easier to send you the money as well.if u don't already have one


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a PayPal account, if you are referring to me.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Two perches for:

Flapdoodle
conditionfreak
Xueoo
Crazy Pete
Lmorales4
ace in the hole
Kastle Loft
Thunderbird Racing
kbraden (two top perches with a TV, sofa, peanut dispensing machine and a red carpet
g-pigeon
loonecho
Timber
rackerman
grifter
12 Volt Man
Josepe
pigeonnewb
monsoon
Matt M
Nomad Lofts
raftree3
Mike Ganus (you are taking a big chance there Mike, as rackerman is sending COV-33 offspring) (and no, "Atom Bomb" is not for sale) 

hillfamilloft
Lovebirds
mtripoh
First to Hatch
kalapati
blong boy
Happy
pigeon racer
bbcdon
Big T
SouthTownRacers
Ssyybfamloft
chiggarbait
MaryofExeter
Gnuretiree
beaverbandit
gogo10131
NayNay

That's a total of 80. There are no perches left.

We all know that there will be those that have "reserved" spots, that will drop out. Always happens. We also know that there will be late comers wishing they would have got in on the competition earlier. It should work out well. There are still some in this years competition that I have not heard from.


1st alternate is Wingsonfire
2nd alternate is dogging 99


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes I was condition freak


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Please put me down as an alternate as well- I guess I was snoozin, and might be losing, but as a newb in a very bad location for racing (+/- 90 miles long compared to most racers in our combine...) I would love a chance to participate.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Ooops- re read that last post from Walt- looks like there are still a few perches available- Yipee! Save 2 perches for my hot blooded YB's- LOL


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

Pencil me in and if there isn't any room I'm fine with being an alternate.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

g-pigeon said:


> You might want to set up a Paypal account.it would be easier to send you the money as well.if u don't already have one


I plan on puting $20 in an envelope and taping it inside the box, just like I did with Flap.
Dave


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Sounds good to me I'll do that


----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

Please put me down as an alternate for two if someone should drop the ball.


----------



## ScreamingPigeonLoft (Aug 17, 2011)

I would like to be put on the reserve list for two birds. Im new to the sport an would like to try my birds out.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Now comes the hard part- waiting a year!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

You can add me as an alternate after everyone else. I know I made mistakes with my entry this year JAX 2618 from removing him as a squeaker too soon from the nest roughly (22-25) days old and then my birds being held up at the post office with late shipping of almost 4 days when promised no more then 48hrs...I think my bird was lucky to recover at all from the "childhood trauma". 

Looking back on it if I had to do over I'll make sure ybs are over 30 days before shipping and I ship my next day air flights early in the morning and not at the end of the day. Either way looks like this is filled up but if you need alternate entries I'll have 2 next year.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Two perches for:

Flapdoodle
conditionfreak
Xueoo
Crazy Pete
Lmorales4
ace in the hole
Kastle Loft
Thunderbird Racing
kbraden (two top perches with a TV, sofa, peanut dispensing machine and a red carpet
g-pigeon
loonecho
Timber
rackerman
grifter
12 Volt Man
Josepe
pigeonnewb
monsoon
Matt M
Nomad Lofts
raftree3
Mike Ganus (you are taking a big chance there Mike, as rackerman is sending COV-33 offspring) (and no, "Atom Bomb" is not for sale) 

hillfamilloft
Lovebirds
mtripoh
First to Hatch
kalapati
blong boy
Happy
pigeon racer
bbcdon
Big T
SouthTownRacers
Ssyybfamloft
chiggarbait
MaryofExeter
Gnuretiree
beaverbandit
gogo10131
NayNay

That's a total of 80. There are no perches left.

We all know that there will be those that have "reserved" spots, that will drop out. Always happens. We also know that there will be late comers wishing they would have got in on the competition earlier. It should work out well. There are still some in this years competition that I have not heard from.


1st alternate is Wingsonfire
2nd alternate is dogging 99
3rd alternate is ScreamingPigeonLoft
4th alternate is JaxRacingLoft
5th alternate is ceee0237
6th alternate is Dmax06
7th alternate is West


I might have to build another loft. Didn't think we would have this many desiring to participate.

On another note. I just gave away 6 pairs of breeders to a fellow flyer. He got rid of a few of his own pairs and to make room for mine. I gave him birds down from Super Champion, Mr. Aristona, President, Golden Mattens, Mercxx, 019 and many more. I am making room for this event next year. (I might regret today)


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

NayNay said:


> Now comes the hard part- waiting a year!


The fun starts when you band the babies and watch them grow. Ya only have to wait about 5 or 6 months for the fun now.

See, I already cut the year in half for ya. Whatta guy I am.


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

if there will b extra perches please add me to the list


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

Walt,
Have you confirm that the user Mike Ganus is really Mike himself. JW


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

conditionfreak said:


> The fun starts when you band the babies and watch them grow. Ya only have to wait about 5 or 6 months for the fun now.
> 
> See, I already cut the year in half for ya. Whatta guy I am.


Good point-with the fun of picking out the breeders added in, we only have to wait a few months.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

1981 said:


> Walt,
> Have you confirm that the user Mike Ganus is really Mike himself. JW


No reply on the email I sent him. I am going to keep the list as it is, and move an alternate up when I deem enough time has past.

I'm guessing (assuming) that it is someone doing a joke, but there is no hurry to remove him from the list if that is necessary.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Posting from my phone wish I wouldve seen this sooner. Can you put me down as an alternate for 2 birds. I will be gone till after the new year so wont be able to follow any updates. Hoping I can pair my birds up and send some babies when I return.


----------



## k2rmx.rob (Sep 12, 2009)

Count me in! does past participant get in as the past practice?


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

k2rmx.rob said:


> Count me in! does past participant get in as the past practice?


You missed the boat, there was only room for eighty birds and all eighty spots have already been reserved. You can sign up for an alternate spot, but there are already seven people ahead of you on the alternate list.


----------



## k2rmx.rob (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok the alternate list is ok for now.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

add 2 alternate if you can for me... I missed this as well.. darn it..


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Two perches for:

Flapdoodle
conditionfreak
Xueoo
Crazy Pete
Lmorales4
ace in the hole
Kastle Loft
Thunderbird Racing
kbraden (two top perches with a TV, sofa, peanut dispensing machine and a red carpet
g-pigeon
loonecho
Timber
rackerman
grifter
12 Volt Man
Josepe
pigeonnewb
monsoon
Matt M
Nomad Lofts
raftree3
Mike Ganus (you are taking a big chance there Mike, as rackerman is sending COV-33 offspring) (and no, "Atom Bomb" is not for sale) 

hillfamilloft
Lovebirds
mtripoh
First to Hatch
kalapati
blong boy
Happy
pigeon racer
bbcdon
Big T
SouthTownRacers
Ssyybfamloft
chiggarbait
MaryofExeter
Gnuretiree
beaverbandit
gogo10131
NayNay

That's a total of 80. There are no perches left.

We all know that there will be those that have "reserved" spots, that will drop out. Always happens. We also know that there will be late comers wishing they would have got in on the competition earlier. It should work out well. There are still some in this years competition that I have not heard from.


1st alternate is Wingsonfire
2nd alternate is dogging 99
3rd alternate is ScreamingPigeonLoft
4th alternate is JaxRacingLoft
5th alternate is ceee0237
6th alternate is Dmax06
7th alternate is West
8th alternate is k2rmx.rob
9th alternate is spirit wings

(you alternates should plan your breeding of what you want to send, as I am sure several of you will get spots. It always happens in this event. A few will have plans that go wrong and they do not have birds ready at the appropriate time)

I might have to build another loft. Didn't think we would have this many desiring to participate.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey Walt, on my birds peanut dispenser, can you make it look like a slot machine, so they'll feel close to home? LOL


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I thought of something today. What if for the 2013 PT Classic, I (or someone else), posted pics, descriptions and pedigrees (when available) of breeding pairs, and all here picked which pairs they wanted babies out of, to race in the 2013 Classic? It would be just like now in that first come, first served. Then there would be no shipping to me, except each participant would send me their own band. Each person would only get one bird, not two. There would be no entry fee. At the end of the competition, each participant would be allowed to have their bird sent to them, at their expense. Rooting for a bird and bragging that you knew which breeding pair to pick from, would be almost the same as now. You could tell how you "like pearl eyes", or how you liked the "combination of a Habermann x Campbell Strange line". Those participating this year and whose birds survive, could opt to have me breed from this years entry, for the 2013 event. This all could be tweaked and I think it could work well. Save lots of money and time for the participants. *Those that wanted to send squeakers could have that option also.*

It is a long way away until 2013, and this could work whether I hold the event or someone else does. The expenses to participate would be just the postage it would cost to send one band. A lot of money would be saved and each participants bird would be banded with their own band, not mine.

Just something to mull over.

Additionally, Thunderbird Racing has suggested that this years entrants could be held over for my old bird season next spring, (which is what I stated would happen to your surviving birds if you did not want them shipped back to you), and that could be something y'all could consider, instead of having the birds shipped back to you after the 2012 PT Competition. It would be a smaller "competition" and your birds would be tested here against my combine, as older birds. Sometimes, certain lines of birds, do much better as old birds than they do as young birds. You would save the shipping charges to have your entrants returned to you, and you won't have more prisoner birds.

Just another thing to mull over. The economy is tough and I am just trying to cut down expenses.

But then again. The U.S. Postal Service is going broke. We might want to keep giving them mo money, mo money. I do think that they do an excellent job, all things considered. I just don't understand thow they ain't making a profit. They charge a lot and I get "stuff" in the mail everyday.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The ob race sounds great to me...and also the pick your pair sounds like allot of fun..


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

The OB idea is clever- as is the pick a pair plan. 

Post office charges too much for some stuff, not enough for other stuff. Sometimes they price themselves out of the competition. Plus unlike their competition, they have to walk/drive past every single house 6 days a week- whether I have any mail or not- he still comes by. Plus, I have to wonder how much or little the bulk mailng/junk mail Tuesdays cost the venders vs the actual added expense on the post office of taking all those coupons and flyers to each and every house- I bet a lot of people call in sick and or get injured from extra weight of the Tuesday mailbag as well....


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

For me a big part of this race is seeing how my birds do against the others. I would hope we would have our choice to pick a bird or send a bird.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

ace in the hole said:


> For me a big part of this race is seeing how my birds do against the others. I would hope we would have our choice to pick a bird or send a bird.


I agree with ACE but also think the pick a breeder idea sounds fun for the PT group. In 2010 I raced with birds I had raised in addition to birds sent from PT folks. I think as a whole the group I raised did a little better then those that were sent in. I wonder how much of an edge a bird has racing back to the loft it was raised in. The birds I raised I was very careful weaning versus birds that at a critical stage were shipped 1,000 miles or so to another loft. I would be interested to see how birds sent in faired against birds you raise. Just my two sense... All that said like Ace if in 2013 we have an option of picking or sending I would rather send birds.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Wingsonfire said:


> I want to get in on this but only after the people that really really want to get in does, I hope that you can make room for Don bbcdon, he has really helped out a lot of people with birds,,,, so if you can I would like to be a alternate to maybe someone that changes their minds..


Walt, I totally and 100% support you doing this race in 2012. I am excited to see this thing continue especially if I am not doing the "continuing" . 

I own five pigeons. A pair from the 2010 race (a mostly white hen I raised and a cock from Big T), and then three YB from the pair. They are not birds I want to test as far as racing goes. At this point I am not sure what my plans are as far as breeding/racing birds next year. Like Wingsonfire, I want to give up my spot to someone else who really wants to do this. 

I for sure will be following along!


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

The idea of flying or rooting for a bird someone else bred sounds strictly ho-hum to me. As I stated several weeks ago I wouldn't find it very exciting racing and cheering for a bird someone else bred. It's a mystery to me why anyone would want to do that. Like Ace I'm only interested in seeing how my birds stack up against those bred by others.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

grifter said:


> The idea of flying or rooting for a bird someone else bred sounds strictly ho-hum to me. As I stated several weeks ago I wouldn't find it very exciting racing and cheering for a bird someone else bred. It's a mystery to me why anyone would want to do that. Like Ace I'm only interested in seeing how my birds stack up against those bred by others.


same here, I'm not much of a window shopper either.

I sure do want to see how my birds would do in your combine as old birds though.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes, I like the old bird idea too.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I believe some of you missed the part of my 2013 proposal, that I highlighted. It is the last sentence in the first paragraph.

"Those that wanted to send squeakers could have that option also."

I know the whole thing is about how your birds stack up against the competition. But not everyone here is that "curious" about their birds. Think of it like rooting for the Greenbay Packers or the Cleveland Indians. You root for them to win, and you brag about them winning, yet you don't own the team, have a son who plays on the team and probably didn't even go to one of their games in years. Most (if not all) of those players didn't grow up in Greenbay, or play highs chool ball in Greenbay. Yet so many people around the country cheer and root for them. Also, think of it like you buying a bird from Ganus and having him send it straight to me for this competition. It is your bird, no matter who bred it. Additionally, not everyone here desires to breed babies at a certain time, then send them off in a box and pay a hefty sum of money to do that. Plus the "entry fee", etc.

Both options would (and should) be available. I fly your birds, or I fly birds from my pairs that you picked, with your bands on them. That second option would cost you about .42 cents.

This event originally started out as a free event. Then it went to ten bucks per bird. It will be ten bucks per bird next year also. But it could creep up and become a money race if we let it.

I like the free or almost free aspect of this event. There are plenty of races to enter birds in if I (or you) want, that cost money. They are everywhere, almost year round.

This is the only national competition event that I know of, that cost little to nothing (remember, the fees for next year are not required). Yet, you get to test your birds against my combine (which is a large combine), and against each other.

This is all just a thought I had and can be tweaked, scraped or discarded as y'all deem fit. However and wherever this event is held in 2013, I will participate.

Unless I die.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

The squeaker option makes it acceptable to me.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I saw the last part, and totally agree that is the right option for some. Just not me. I think it would be very interesting to watch and good for your birds too.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*I am in for this!! I may not be able to have my own birds in time, just like this year. Walt help me out this year, due to I could not get young ones in time for the deadline. So, I am for getting more help if needed. I don't have a club here to race my birds, but I am trying hard to get one started. I will send my own birds, but if not, I am for all other options. So, I am for all Walt's proposals'. I am addicted to racing now! *


conditionfreak said:


> I thought of something today. What if for the 2013 PT Classic, I (or someone else), posted pics, descriptions and pedigrees (when available) of breeding pairs, and all here picked which pairs they wanted babies out of, to race in the 2013 Classic? It would be just like now in that first come, first served. Then there would be no shipping to me, except each participant would send me their own band. Each person would only get one bird, not two. There would be no entry fee. At the end of the competition, each participant would be allowed to have their bird sent to them, at their expense. Rooting for a bird and bragging that you knew which breeding pair to pick from, would be almost the same as now. You could tell how you "like pearl eyes", or how you liked the "combination of a Habermann x Campbell Strange line". Those participating this year and whose birds survive, could opt to have me breed from this years entry, for the 2013 event. This all could be tweaked and I think it could work well. Save lots of money and time for the participants. *Those that wanted to send squeakers could have that option also.*
> 
> It is a long way away until 2013, and this could work whether I hold the event or someone else does. The expenses to participate would be just the postage it would cost to send one band. A lot of money would be saved and each participants bird would be banded with their own band, not mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Winning is addictive. If your birds would have been lost in the first race, you probably would be watching football more and visiting this site less. 

That darn COV 33 better find his way home these next three races. Longer races have more space for bad things to happen.

Last bird standing is the motto now. 

I assume that in this years PT Classic, a bird that accumulated enough points in the early races but gets lost in the last or second to last race, could still win the competition.

Is that correct?

(I will ask this in the other thread)


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Walt, if you will, pull my 2 spots from the race and give them to the next in line. Thanks!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Two perches for:

Flapdoodle
conditionfreak
Xueoo
Crazy Pete
Lmorales4
ace in the hole
Kastle Loft
Thunderbird Racing
g-pigeon
loonecho
Timber
rackerman
grifter
12 Volt Man
Josepe
pigeonnewb
monsoon
Matt M
Nomad Lofts
raftree3
hillfamilloft
Lovebirds
mtripoh
First to Hatch
kalapati
blong boy
Happy
pigeon racer
bbcdon
Big T
SouthTownRacers
Ssyybfamloft
chiggarbait
MaryofExeter
Gnuretiree
beaverbandit
gogo10131
NayNay
Wingsonfire
dogging99

That's a total of 80. There are no perches left.

We all know that there will be those that have "reserved" spots, that will drop out. Always happens. We also know that there will be late comers wishing they would have got in on the competition earlier. It should work out well. There are still some in this years competition that I have not heard from.


1st alternate is ScreamingPigeonLoft
2nd alternate is JaxRacingLoft
3rd alternate is ceee0237
4th alternate is Dmax06
5th alternate is West
5th alternate is k2rmx.rob
7th alternate is spirit wings


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Did I miss something, Mike Ganus is not in the race? I didn't see him on the list.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I removed him. I emailed him to verify this was in fact the real Mike Ganus and he never responded. If he indeed wants in, I will make room for him since he did enter in time. But I suspect it was not him. Someone playing around.

I emailed him through his web site and not via private message here. I'm sure it is not him.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Probably Warren.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Now, thats funny By the way, where's he been?*


hillfamilyloft said:


> Probably Warren.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Running the Ron Paul campaign for President, is my guess.


















Ha Ha, just kidding.


----------



## jpsnapdy (Apr 4, 2010)

conditionfreak said:


> Two perches for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Walt, I probably won't join next year. I thought it would be more fun than it actually is taking part in a One Loft event thousands of miles away and more than this, I would have liked it more if the birds had been bred by me. I'm more of a breeder than a racing fancier. 
There's actually a "kid" racing my bloodlines under my guidance in Chennai, the Indian capital of pigeon racing and I'm really getting a kick out of it. I must say he's put up quite a fight too, and he's outlasted many old timers by getting his birds to hold their own in ALL the races in the program upto 400Mi when other more experienced guys have quit. He's now been given even better birds. That kid is really kicking @$$! He'll be racing the 600Miles OB, maybe even more next year if things work out.
I'll be following the PT 2012 though! Good luck with your breeding guys!


----------



## Mike Ganus (Dec 22, 2010)

*My Possible Strain Entry for 2012*

Hey Mr Freakin' Condition,

What happened to my reserved perches. I dont see my name anymore. I would appreciate if you can put me in again.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Mike Ganus said:


> Hey Mr Freakin' Condition,
> 
> What happened to my reserved perches. I dont see my name anymore. I would appreciate if you can put me in again.


Ha Ha. Must have been a typo. Here ya are "Mike". Better send your best. You're gonna need too. I will bet you three hundred dollars that "Happy" beats you, with at least one of his entries.

Two perches for:

Flapdoodle
conditionfreak
Xueoo
Crazy Pete
Lmorales4
ace in the hole
Kastle Loft
Thunderbird Racing
g-pigeon
loonecho
Timber
rackerman
grifter
12 Volt Man
Josepe
pigeonnewb
Mike Ganus (penthouse suit perches)
monsoon
Matt M
Nomad Lofts
raftree3
hillfamilloft
Lovebirds
mtripoh
First to Hatch
kalapati
blong boy
Happy
pigeon racer
bbcdon
Big T
SouthTownRacers
Ssyybfamloft
chiggarbait
MaryofExeter
Gnuretiree
beaverbandit
gogo10131
NayNay
Wingsonfire
dogging99

That's a total of 80+2. There are no perches left.

We all know that there will be those that have "reserved" spots, that will drop out. Always happens. We also know that there will be late comers wishing they would have got in on the competition earlier. It should work out well. There are still some in this years competition that I have not heard from.


1st alternate is ScreamingPigeonLoft
2nd alternate is JaxRacingLoft
3rd alternate is ceee0237
4th alternate is Dmax06
5th alternate is West
5th alternate is k2rmx.rob
7th alternate is spirit wings


----------



## Mike Ganus (Dec 22, 2010)

conditionfreak said:


> Ha Ha. Must have been a typo. Here ya are "Mike". Better send your best. You're gonna need too. I will bet you three hundred dollars that "Happy" beats you, with at least one of his entries.



Thank you CFreak for giving me back my nice penthouse suit for my entries. My birds deserve those nice perches with breakfast in bed if you can add also..LOL

I am planning on crossing my best strains out of my "million dollar inventory" as Warren has quoted before. I may have McNok crossed with McHen both imported from Germany. Here are the pictures below. What do you think guys? 



Sire: McNok












Dam: McHen














.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I think I want to up my bet a little more.  You should have got birds from Belgium or Pennsylvania. Not Germany.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks like an Indgo Velvet cock and a Recessive Yellow Hen. I would have thought you of all people would know that colored birds can't win.

Jim


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> Running the Ron Paul campaign for President, is my guess.
> 
> Ha Ha, just kidding.



NOW THAT"S FUNNY!!!!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Mike Ganus said:


> Thank you CFreak for giving me back my nice penthouse suit for my entries. My birds deserve those nice perches with breakfast in bed if you can add also..LOL
> 
> I am planning on crossing my best strains out of my "million dollar inventory" as Warren has quoted before. I may have McNok crossed with McHen both imported from Germany. Here are the pictures below. What do you think guys?


Everyone knows chickens come "HOME" to roost. Mike may have something. A bird too chicken to fly around, but in a hurry to get home. Better name it "Chicken Little."

Tony

PS My birds only want Grits and a little chew to spit in Mike's birds eyes. Dang old uppidy no gooders.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Isn't Ru-Paul that cross dresser dude? Didn't know he/she was running for president. Knew he like Vanilla Ice, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## Mike Ganus (Dec 22, 2010)

loonecho said:


> Looks like an Indgo Velvet cock and a Recessive Yellow Hen. I would have thought you of all people would know that colored birds can't win.
> 
> Jim



Got your point there Jim. My other option is to cross the direct daughter of my legendary Golden Mattens with my Silver McChicken.














.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Is That really Mike Ganus ?...hmmmm


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Of course it is. People wouldn't pretend to be what they are not, on the internet, would they?


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

wow i did not realise mike g birds come in these colors. i am going to call and order some.and hey if they don't fly well they make a nice dinner.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Mike Ganus said:


> Got your point there Jim. My other option is to cross the direct daughter of my legendary Golden Mattens with my Silver McChicken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now your talking. Looks like some excellent bloodlines.

Jim


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't know. Maybe I'm just old fashion, but racing pigeons should not be larger than chickens.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

See how much fun Mike brings to the table! And when I beat him, I get braggin rights....
That tail on the Golden Mattens seems like it would create drag.....


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey folks. In my new club, which is where the 2012 PT Classic will compete. I just found out how many birds fly in the combine. I'm really happy about it.

In the race results I just got (it takes two weeks to get results as they don't knock off until the following shipping date, for some), there were 1,080 birds entered. I thought it was only going to be about 800. If we add our birds to that mix, it should be over 1200 birds in the early races, as I only sent four birds.

As for my results.  I only got 112th. My buddy who lives near me got 3rd. He uses a manual clock (as I do also), and only clocked one bird. He gets his counter marks off at the trap. I have to go into the loft and catch the bird, then take the countermark back out to my picnic table and put it into the clock.

I am not taking this year with the new club too seriously. Just going with the flow to see how this new club/combine works. I already had a season of flying with my "first" club that flies in the summer. Next year I will have an electronic clocking system for the new club I currently have the Unikon system but the new club uses the Benzing system.

P.S. The bird that clocked 3rd for my buddy, is one I bred. 

Seems everyone flys better with my "stuff" than I do.  So I know it ain't the birds. It's me.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

conditionfreak said:


> ( *So I know it ain't the birds. It's me. *



*If you are going to run the 2012 PT Classic I don't think you're supose to tell us that. *


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Ha Ha. It evens out as I will be handling ALL of the birds in the PT Classic, and they are only competing against each other. As far as I am concerned.

Doing good in the club and combine is just icing on the cake. But winning the PT Classic is the BIG KAHUNA!


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

is it too late to join? i wanna give it a try.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

conditionfreak said:


> Ha Ha. It evens out as I will be handling ALL of the birds in the PT Classic, and they are only competing against each other. As far as I am concerned.
> 
> Doing good in the club and combine is just icing on the cake. But winning the PT Classic is the BIG KAHUNA!


I hope you won't be shipping in July and August with your club that did that this year.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

HmoobH8wj said:


> is it too late to join? i wanna give it a try.


We are fullup, but yu can go on the "alternate" (stand by in case someone pulls out) list if you like. Let me know.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

rpalmer said:


> I hope you won't be shipping in July and August with your club that did that this year.


Naw. The PT Classic races will be with my other club which flies young birds at the appropriate time of the year, in the fall. We are flying now.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I have never heard of a club,knocking off a week later to get results...If the flyers have e-clocks, can they use them during the week for training ?? What about those old wind up timers ??Trying to get them to run within a few seconds in 24 hrs is hard enough...And those guys have to awfull trustworthy of one another,to do it that way.....Alamo


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

conditionfreak said:


> Hey folks. In my new club, which is where the 2012 PT Classic will compete. I just found out how many birds fly in the combine. I'm really happy about it.
> 
> In the race results I just got (it takes two weeks to get results as they don't knock off until the following shipping date, for some), there were 1,080 birds entered. I thought it was only going to be about 800. If we add our birds to that mix, it should be over 1200 birds in the early races, as I only sent four birds.
> 
> ...


Wow I get my clubs results within 2 hours of the time I clock and I feel that's too long. But we have to wait until the next shipping night to get our Combine results. That's why I've been trying to get the Combine Sec to send me the results so I can put them online on my clubs website. But I only offered to do that so I can see them sooner. But the guy doesn't know how to send them to me even though I've given him step by step directions.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alamo said:


> I have never heard of a club,knocking off a week later to get results...If the flyers have e-clocks, can they use them during the week for training ?? What about those old wind up timers ??Trying to get them to run within a few seconds in 24 hrs is hard enough...And those guys have to awfull trustworthy of one another,to do it that way.....Alamo


Your right how can they get an accurate time with a clock running fast of slow especially the manual clocks they are almost never on time. And over a week the amount of time the clock is fast or slow will be alot more then it was when the bird clocked.When I used a manual clock I always ran my clock a lil fast. So on a race we'd go down at night the clock would run fast for another 5 six hours and if your clock is one sec fast per hour you'd gain 5 seconds in the race. It could make a big difference I've lost races by less then 5 seconds and one race in my club this year was decided by one second.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I use a manual (wind up) clock with that club. Because we are all scattered over a large area and the price of gasoline is high, they do not require us to knock off until the following shipping night. No matter if a manual clock or an electronic clock. Many guys do knock off the next night and get a good idea of how they finished. But it ain't official and can change a week later when the rest knock off. 

The catch is, that the manual clocks if they are wound up all of the way, will last eight days. They will lose or gain time and if it is more than a minute and a half in that week, then they will disqualify that flyer.

My clock runs fast 5 or 6 seconds a day. Thus in a weeks time it could have a disparity of less than a minute. We do this with the understanding that we are taking a risk of being disqualified if the time disparity is too great. That is okay with me and my buddy who is in the same boat and rides to the club house with me every week. We are just flying for the fun of it this year, being new to the club and having already flown a serious racing series during the summer. There are others, knocking off the next shipping night. Not just my buddy and I.

Next year I will have an electronic clocking system and will be serious about it. My birds this year have already flown the series in the heat of the summer with my "other" club, and are too tired to give it their best in a back to back series.

In case you missed it, I already flew old birds and young birds during July and August. It was something I don't want to do again. I like flying in my new club better, but I like the guys in my old club better.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

conditionfreak said:


> We are fullup, but yu can go on the "alternate" (stand by in case someone pulls out) list if you like. Let me know.


sound great. i be in 100% if there room =D im still new and learning.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Has anyone else seen October 15th Racing Pigeon Digest with Mike Ganus' "THE ROOSTER" on the cover of the digest? hmmmmm


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

First To Hatch said:


> Has anyone else seen October 15th Racing Pigeon Digest with Mike Ganus' "THE ROOSTER" on the cover of the digest? hmmmmm


Nice looking bird!!


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I have very similar blood in my loft, Im thinking about trying to make my own "Rooster"


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

SouthTown Racers said:


> I have very similar blood in my loft, Im thinking about trying to make my own "Rooster"


I don't have any of that new stuff. I'll be playing around with Devriendts, Huysken Van Riels, Fabrys, crosses of Fabrys and Devriendts, and some Staf Van Reets in the mix for speed. I'm excited for next years YB'S already!


----------



## FT33 (Jan 27, 2005)

Please put me down for a reserve spot 2 perches. Thank you.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Two perches for:

Flapdoodle
conditionfreak
Xueoo
Crazy Pete
Lmorales4
ace in the hole
Kastle Loft
Thunderbird Racing
g-pigeon
loonecho
Timber
rackerman
grifter
12 Volt Man
Josepe
pigeonnewb
Mike Ganus (penthouse suit perches)
monsoon
Matt M
Nomad Lofts
raftree3
hillfamilloft
Lovebirds
mtripoh
First to Hatch
kalapati
blong boy
Happy
pigeon racer
bbcdon
Big T
SouthTownRacers
Ssyybfamloft
chiggarbait
MaryofExeter
Gnuretiree
beaverbandit
gogo10131
NayNay
Wingsonfire
dogging99

That's a total of 80+2. There are no perches left.

We all know that there will be those that have "reserved" spots, that will drop out. Always happens. We also know that there will be late comers wishing they would have got in on the competition earlier. It should work out well. There are still some in this years competition that I have not heard from.


1st alternate is ScreamingPigeonLoft
2nd alternate is JaxRacingLoft
3rd alternate is ceee0237
4th alternate is Dmax06
5th alternate is West
5th alternate is k2rmx.rob
7th alternate is spirit wings
8th alternate is HmoobH8wj (Man, I hope you don't get in. I hate typing that out) 
9th alternate is FT 33
10th and final alternate is Southwing


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

you can just put H8wj



conditionfreak said:


> Two perches for:
> 
> Flapdoodle
> conditionfreak
> ...


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I had a big "blow up" with several members of my "other" club/combine. Not the one I will be conducting the next PT Classic competition with. I guess I am done racing with those guys. It was over a proposal my club made to the combine, about a change of course over the next several years, on an alternating basis.

I am really upset about it as I like the members of that club soooo much. But some in the combine, not so much. As is the case in many flying organizations, everyone has a vested interest in the course direction, etc. Some blame losing on everything except themselves. Some won't participate unless the deck is stacked to their liking. Very little compromise by some and too much by others. The loud mouths usually get their way.

In my opinion, that combine is not going to last very long. Losing too many members and costs going too high due to the loss of the members.

Sad really, but all things end.

I wish them luck. Well, most of them, anyway.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

HmoobH8wj said:


> you can just put H8wj


Yea, I could. But since my name is Walter Jay, it would then read "Hate Walter Jay". 

ha Ha




W'ell work it out. No worries.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Freak-I still want to compete in this race, but if it comes down to me or a kid, please accept the kid's birds first.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Thunderbird Racing said:


> Freak-I still want to compete in this race, but if it comes down to me or a kid, please accept the kid's birds first.


Understood. But I bet at 21 he doesn't think he is a kid. 

(but at my age, he is a squeaker for sure) 

Just funnin....


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

thank you =D





conditionfreak said:


> Yea, I could. But since my name is Walter Jay, it would then read "Hate Walter Jay".
> 
> ha Ha
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

conditionfreak said:


> Understood. But I bet at 21 he doesn't think he is a kid.
> 
> (but at my age, he is a squeaker for sure)
> 
> Just funnin....


heck I thought he was the young boy in the video.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> Understood. But I bet at 21 he doesn't think he is a kid.
> 
> (but at my age, he is a squeaker for sure)
> 
> Just funnin....



21 is not a kid. 18 is not a kid. If they are old enough to serve our country then we much accept that they are very young, inexperience, childish, adults.

LOL Tony


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I want to make this clear. I do not vacinate for anything. If there is a health problem I treat them. I know it is probably controversial but I do not believe in vacinating pigeons. I have never had a medical problem that could not be cured with treatment. Although not every bird can be saved


Well you have never received birds from so many different locations. Do you mind if I vaccinate my own birds before I ship?
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> I want to make this clear. I do not vacinate for anything. If there is a health problem I treat them. I know it is probably controversial but I do not believe in vacinating pigeons. I have never had a medical problem that could not be cured with treatment. Although not every bird can be saved
> 
> 
> Well you have never received birds from so many different locations. Do you mind if I vaccinate my own birds before I ship?
> Dave


Of course you can. I actually highly recommend it. It is your property and you should do what you think is best. All should do what they think it best. If they think it is best to send their birds at 60 days old, then do it. But I think that would be a bad idea.

Do what you are comfortable with and what you think is best. That is what I am going to do with my birds, and yours. Once they are in my care.

Most should already know that the birds welfare is my top priority. Not how any bird finishes. But that they do finish. I will not send unfit birds to a race, even if the owner desires it so. I will not put a bird in the grasp of almost certain death, just to win a race. I will be the one handling the birds and seeing how fit they are. But I also understand who the owner of the bird is, and will certainly bend to the owners wish if the bird has a decent chance of coming home. If in my opinion the bird has little chance of coming home, then it will have no chance of being sent to a race. Even the final champion maker, one loft race event. I will not throw a bird away. Everyone keep that in mind please.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

conditionfreak said:


> Most should already know that the birds welfare is my top priority. Not how any bird finishes. But that they do finish. I will not send unfit birds to a race, even if the owner desires it so. I will not put a bird in the grasp of almost certain death, just to win a race. I will be the one handling the birds and seeing how fit they are. But I also understand who the owner of the bird is, and will certainly bend to the owners wish if the bird has a decent chance of coming home. If in my opinion the bird has little chance of coming home, then it will have no chance of being sent to a race. Even the final champion maker, one loft race event. I will not throw a bird away. Everyone keep that in mind please.


this is comforting. I hope they do well in your area!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

conditionfreak said:


> I had a big "blow up" with several members of my "other" club/combine. Not the one I will be conducting the next PT Classic competition with. I guess I am done racing with those guys. It was over a proposal my club made to the combine, about a change of course over the next several years, on an alternating basis.
> 
> I am really upset about it as I like the members of that club soooo much. But some in the combine, not so much. As is the case in many flying organizations, everyone has a vested interest in the course direction, etc. Some blame losing on everything except themselves. Some won't participate unless the deck is stacked to their liking. Very little compromise by some and too much by others. The loud mouths usually get their way.
> 
> ...


I just got home from a combine meeting where the threw a guy out of a race that he had won by 17 mins. They say that on shipping night one of his 18 birds didn't scan and he was given it back to take home. Then he won the race and they are saying that the bird he took home was actually scanned into the race. And that the bird he clocked might have been the bird he took home since they aren't sure which one he took home. I'm not sayigjn there might be a good chance or that he had a great oppertunity to cheat by scannign that bird he brought home. But there was no proof as to what bird he took home. And I got into a big argument over it. But the thing is I'm usually the first one looking to throw sombody out a a race if somthing is wrong or if they don't follow the rules. But in this case I didn't see anything that the guy did wrong and he's getting punished. The club made a few mistakes that night but they get off scott free and the guy loses a combine win. I was actually the only guy to stick up for them even thought I've never met them since they are from a club in NYC. Out of the 11 club deligates there I was the only one to vote to give them the win. So the win was taken away. Such a shame. That guy from the Tyson show Joe Green was there since this happend in his club he was actually 5th and 6th in that race but he really didn't put his 2 cents into the situation. They were saying the guys who run the computers don't know what they are doing and make mistakes all the time. I said then the whole club should be out of the combine how do I know if the guy in that club that beat me in the combine actually beat me o if they made some mistake with the clocks. This sport sucks sometimes if your winning races. If you lose your a good guy but once your winning you've gotta be a cheater of be giving them drugs ppl just can't give ppl credit for actually beat them. Well atleast that's the case when there's good money involved anyway.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I am glad I just participate in one lofts. Competition can bring out some bad behavior in most of us. That is the human spirit, to WIN!!!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Yea, the guy who wins all of our money races (and I do mean ALL), is also the guy who transports and releases the birds on every race. Including the money races.

I am NOT accusing anyone of cheating or anything like that. What I AM saying, is that it just ain't right for the transported/releaser to be participating in the big money races. It ain't even right for that person to be participating in ANY race, IMO. Money race or diploma race. But especially in a money race.

No ifs, ands or buts about it. It should not be allowed. No matter who it is. Even me. I complained about it the first day I joined that club and am still complaining about it. But everyone else is okay with it, because "he is the only one that wants to do it". Back in the day (30 years ago when I raced in Cleveland and North Carolina), that would not even be considered an option.

He also gets paid well for his transporting, I might add.

You would think it times like this, that finding someone who wants a part time job of transporting birds, would be easy to find. Heck, I offered to do it and stipulated that I would not participate in the money races. Only the diploma races. But it was poo pooed. Because "they" like the guy and are long time friends of his. ("they", being the long time members and officers of the combine). There are some that are uncomfortable with it, for sure. But they are afraid to speak up.

The transporter may be the most honest guy in town. I don't know. But it is still a dumb practice, IMO.

All marriages have disagreements. All siblings fight at some point. All pigeon flyers disagree and fight, at some point. Such is life. But betting money on a pigeon race and letting the person you bet against, take the birds and release them, is just folly. In My Opinion. Especially if that person has won every money race in recent memory. He may be the greatest pigeon flyer in the world. I can't say. But it still ain't right.

(every time I think about this, I get mad)


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

conditionfreak said:


> Yea, the guy who wins all of our money races (and I do mean ALL), is also the guy who transports and releases the birds on every race. Including the money races.
> 
> I am NOT accusing anyone of cheating or anything like that. What I AM saying, is that it just ain't right for the transported/releaser to be participating in the big money races. It ain't even right for that person to be participating in ANY race, IMO. Money race or diploma race. But especially in a money race.
> 
> ...


Yeah- that sounds wrong to me. If I were him I would feel like I should let someone else do the release on some of those races just to prove my birds were that good. Geez, he has to know that it seems fishy for him to be winning all the money races when he is the release guy!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

conditionfreak said:


> Yea, the guy who wins all of our money races (and I do mean ALL), is also the guy who transports and releases the birds on every race. Including the money races.
> 
> I am NOT accusing anyone of cheating or anything like that. What I AM saying, is that it just ain't right for the transported/releaser to be participating in the big money races. It ain't even right for that person to be participating in ANY race, IMO. Money race or diploma race. But especially in a money race.
> 
> ...



That would definitely raise a red flag to me!


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

NayNay said:


> Yeah- that sounds wrong to me. If I were him I would feel like I should let someone else do the release on some of those races just to prove my birds were that good. Geez, he has to know that it seems fishy for him to be winning all the money races when he is the release guy!


 I would have to agree with this too unless he had another from the same club on the releases with him ,one that loses all the time that is.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Walt, Do you have the deadline for shipping birds yet? How soon till you can post the details or did you already?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

conditionfreak said:


> Yea, the guy who wins all of our money races (and I do mean ALL), is also the guy who transports and releases the birds on every race. Including the money races.
> 
> I am NOT accusing anyone of cheating or anything like that. What I AM saying, is that it just ain't right for the transported/releaser to be participating in the big money races. It ain't even right for that person to be participating in ANY race, IMO. Money race or diploma race. But especially in a money race.
> 
> ...


I would say to resolve this you could suggest that another club member ride along on all money races. Just a thought...


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Is too late to be added as a alternate? seems like 10th position still open, hoping to get my foot in. New at this.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

italianbird101 said:


> Is too late to be added as a alternate? seems like 10th position still open, hoping to get my foot in. New at this.


The official thread is located here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/pigeon-talk-classic-for-2012-official-thread-56953.html


----------

